# Surrey Loop



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

went down to Surrey (near Guildford) for a bright Sunday ride with Muncher and Dave - Dave and I are both in north London so had a 16 mile head start on the day getting to Waterloo then to Chilworth

Surrey is a great place to ride - very pretty, lots of testing hills but I've always struggled to take any worthwhile pictures - these are only ok but I deleted a bunch - one of the problems is that it's very green with lots of trees so lotsa roads look the same and a green shadow dimpled canopy is only so interesting in pictures - what I can say is that riding there is a treat 

these first pictures are heading up and over into Ewhurst


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

narrow canyon climbs

alot of the small roads up hills are one lane at best and the road surface is often terrible - the climbs are sometimes sunken and can feel like you're riding in a narrow canyon with cars... this is my favourite sunken climb in Surrey - we were passed by 15-20 cyclists heading down - none of those pictures came out...


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

back in to the sunshine - climbing up leafy lanes makes you forget it's a bright hot day - rest stop at a pub


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

"Oncoming Vehicles in Middle of Road" - I never know what to make of this road sign...

back in to a shaded climb

an empty village cricket pitch


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

Dave, me, Muncher


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

open road, fast pace

directions

another shaded climb


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

village cricket game, Dave, another shaded climb, what's on top of the climb


----------



## likeguymontag (May 31, 2003)

M.J. said:


> village cricket game, Dave, another shaded climb, what's on top of the climb


licorice flavored marshmallows...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I wandered around Surrey for several days, about twenty years ago. Absolutely wonderful. A magical, storybook vision of country village life, yet only a train ride away from London. My favorite town was Dorking, but there were plenty others, too. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures. It is nice to see scenery that the rest of us may never see. I really need to get motivated to take some shots.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

I know - all a bit twee...


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

Great shots. Looks like a really nice ride. I need to get taking some more pics myself, it's been a while.

I think that oncoming vehicles sign.... looks like it's at a bend in the road. If the bend is shallow enough to take at high speed, there are going to be cars in the middle of the road coming out of it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Words to warm any cyclists heart.*



M.J. said:


> ......rest stop at a pub


Those tree covered lanes look a lot like rural Maryland around here.

Great post but it is really odd at first seeing everyone riding on the left side of the road.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice photos. I love riding through tunnels of green like those in your pics.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Wow Green!*

Nice shots and nice roads. I wish I had roads like that. All mine are open, dry, and going almost straight up (or feels that way anyway).


----------



## brad nicholson (Feb 11, 2004)

why are you on the wrong side of the road?


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Lol..........*

If the "British Empire" had had their way the entire civilized world would be driving on the left side now.  

Seriously, those are some nice pics and looks like some great riding too. Thanks for sharing.


----------

